# How to change local value open_basedir???



## Warrioress (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi all,
I am need to set a variable to NULL to open_basedir on my server. I am able to change the master vaule and need to change the local value to NULL as well but don't know where to find it. I need it for a module to work on my server. 

If anyone can tell me where the local value is located for open_basedir would be greatly appreciated. 

Warrioress


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

I am assuming that you have changed open_basedir in the php.ini file. That's the only place that I know it resides.


----------



## Warrioress (Jun 21, 2007)

I am told that there is a local value and a master value. We are able to change the master value but can't locate where the local value is. I am thinking it is within php.ini also. I saw on www.php.net that in httpd.conf, open_basedir can be turned off. Does that mean that httpd.conf is within the php.ini file or somewhere else? I need the local and master value of open_basedir set to NULL. As I scroll the php.ini file I am able to find the master value and change it. But the local value stays with its default setting.

Also, does changing the setting cause security vulnerabilties? Meaning is there any danger in changing open_basedir to NULL and is there anything I need to be aware of as far as the result of this change to my server? Can it cause any wacky stuff to occur after setting it?

Thanks a mill....


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

The open_basedir is on line 299 of my php.ini file. It is obscured my a few lines of comment. There is some reference to register globals and how changing open_basedir will affect this. As a default, I believe that open_basedir is commented out (whether that means that it is Null, I am not sure.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

the httpd.conf file refers to Apache web server and it is in the apache/conf folder. 
In php it is not active and must be defined, in Apache it usually requires a virtual setup to disable it.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?q=local+value+open_basedir


----------



## Warrioress (Jun 21, 2007)

We searched over and over and there is no local value for open_basedir in my php.ini file. However we did find something in my httpd.includes but the notation does say that nothing in this file should be modified. 

To give a little background why I need the local and master open_basedir changed to NULL is because I purchased a newsletter module for my website which is on my virtual server. My control panel is Plesk 8/Unix. The tech support for this newsletter module says that the local and master value of open_basedir need to be changed to NULL in both places for this module to work. She says it is within the php.ini file but searching for it over and over again, it's just not there. If it's not there, WHERE IS IT? I am afraid to change the setting in the httpd.includes not being positive that is where it needs to be. Sorry for my lack of knowledge of this stuff. That is why I am asking. I need help. Don't want to mess up my server. 

Please, if anybody knows this stuff, please help. I'm a little confused. 

Thanks!


----------

